# Prosthetic Eye?



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Notice that reds often nip and rip eachothers eyes out when they are young, due to aggression or territory problems. One of my largest baby reds lost an eye yesterday when i decided to add a extra peice of wood into the tank to fill up a bit more space. I was wondering if anyone thought making a prosthetic eye for an adult piranha is a crazy or dumb idea, The problems I have thought about include what the prothetic eye would be made of and the chance of an infection due to the friction against the fake eye and the empty eye socket. I also thought about the chance of an fungal infection because of the accumilation of debris from the microbes floating in the water. Tell me what you guys think on the subject, is it crazy or is it practical? I can make one, I would use use the same materials used to make the fake eyes on a fly fishing fly.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

crazy..


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

haha i wouldnt bother imo there are a lot more cons then pros.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Make one for the hell of it . . 
Research whilst your making one.
I thought of googly eyes whilst reading this


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can buy em at hobby lobby. Lil plastic eyes & the pupil even moves around when you jiggle it. They have awesome plastic plants also!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

You should take it further and build some sort of laser








Piranha with laser sight


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> You can buy em at hobby lobby. Lil plastic eyes & the pupil even moves around when you jiggle it. They have awesome plastic plants also!


LOL, I meant a full out silicon fake eye custom made. Thats pretty funny though a jiggly eye, I could imagine looking at the fish and seeing the jiggly eye moving around as it swims. It might be crazy, but like I say "who else but Sylar!"


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> You should take it further and build some sort of laser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the others would chase him even more, but cool idea LOL.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

& inject his other eye fire engine red. Tattoo their eyes. One bright red, neon green, black, yellow, white. Be like rainbow bright piranha.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> & inject his other eye fire engine red. Tattoo their eyes. One bright red, neon green, black, yellow, white. Be like rainbow bright piranha.


Ha ha very funny, Im trying to be serious. I dont want my piranhas to look like those ink injected glass fish petstores usually once in a while. I might consider the red eye inject though but not right now maybe in the future, it would be cool to see some intense red eyes on a red belly. Maybe I'll have it on display in my Dream predatory fish store.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Google eye tattoo. You'll see


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

How are you going to attach the fake eye? cutting into the empty eye socket will definitly cause infection.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i don't think its worth the risk and attaching it seems tough. i always liked a one eyed jack tho. give the fish character.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dawgz said:


> How are you going to attach the fake eye? cutting into the empty eye socket will definitly cause infection.


Im not really sure, I was think about reading up on how human prosthetic eyes are fitted. If surgury is involved then I wouldn't bother with the idea, either way it was just an idea. The red swims around less now but eats the same the only difference is its the last red to find the food and is often picked on when they feed.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

In all seriousness I think that it's a bad idea. As mentioned there are far too many CONS to attempt this. Infection would be my biggest worry.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i have to say, this is messed up...and a first for me...who said the forums have no original ideas!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Duct tape it on


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> In all seriousness I think that it's a bad idea. As mentioned there are far too many CONS to attempt this. Infection would be my biggest worry.


x2

I would rather ductape a lazer to my sanchezi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> In all seriousness I think that it's a bad idea. As mentioned there are far too many CONS to attempt this. Infection would be my biggest worry.


x2

I would rather ductape a lazer to my sanchezi.
[/quote]
With a mini remote controlled turret


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL, I NEVER said I would actually do it. Its was just an idea When I posted this thread I already knew the cons of what would happen I just wanted to know what other people thought. Now that the messeage is clear lets close this thread. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> How are you going to attach the fake eye? cutting into the empty eye socket will definitly cause infection.


Im not really sure, I was think about reading up on how human prosthetic eyes are fitted. If surgury is involved then I wouldn't bother with the idea, either way it was just an idea. The red swims around less now but eats the same the only difference is its the last red to find the food and is often picked on when they feed.
[/quote]

U should re-home that red to a solo tank or give it to someone who wants a Solo Pygo. Otherwise its just a matter of time until the group will weed THAT pygo out.


----------

